# Visiting Melbourne



## Alexec (Apr 20, 2018)

So Im visiting Melbourne for 15 days next month!
Anyone know any vendor i can find there??


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 20, 2018)

There is Melbourne knife show on 5-6may , will you be there ?


----------



## Marek07 (Apr 20, 2018)

Not much in the way of vendors here. For Japanese knives there's Chef's Armoury in Richmond (https://www.chefsarmoury.com/). Worth a visit I guess. Tanto Knives in Melbourne central (https://www.qthotelsandresorts.com/melbourne/eat-drink/tanto/). Limited range with half being Suisin. And as Mert already mentioned, the Melbourne Knife Show is on 5th & 6th May if you're here then.


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 21, 2018)

Why not see if you can pick up The 9, or an SKK or a Kippington or Goldeband?


----------



## Kippington (Apr 21, 2018)

You can forge a knife if you come to my place! :biggrin:


----------



## Alexec (Apr 21, 2018)

chefcomesback said:


> There is Melbourne knife show on 5-6may , will you be there ?



9 May - 25 May ate the days


----------



## Alexec (Apr 21, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> Why not see if you can pick up The 9, or an SKK or a Kippington or Goldeband?



If you eblighten me please


----------



## Alexec (Apr 21, 2018)

Kippington said:


> You can forge a knife if you come to my place! :biggrin:



Your place??


----------



## Alexec (Apr 21, 2018)

Marek07 said:


> Not much in the way of vendors here. For Japanese knives there's Chef's Armoury in Richmond (https://www.chefsarmoury.com/). Worth a visit I guess. Tanto Knives in Melbourne central (https://www.qthotelsandresorts.com/melbourne/eat-drink/tanto/). Limited range with half being Suisin. And as Mert already mentioned, the Melbourne Knife Show is on 5th & 6th May if you're here then.



Whrre do you shop yourself?


----------



## Marek07 (Apr 21, 2018)

Alexec said:


> Whrre do you shop yourself?


Online. In Oz, from James.


----------



## Marek07 (Apr 21, 2018)

Kippington said:


> You can forge a knife if you come to my place! [emoji3]


@Alexec - Don't just sit there. Take him up on his offer! You won't regret it. [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Alexec (Apr 21, 2018)

Marek07 said:


> Online. In Oz, from James.


Oz? James? 
As for the kipplington i could use the offer if i knew more


----------



## Marek07 (Apr 21, 2018)

Alexec said:


> Oz? James?
> As for the kipplington i could use the offer if i knew more


Oz = Australia, James = www.knivesandstones.com - but shopfront is in Sydney.

As for Kippington, just PM him.


----------



## Alexec (Apr 21, 2018)

Marek07 said:


> Oz = Australia, James = www.knivesandstones.com - but shopfront is in Sydney.
> 
> As for Kippington, just PM him.



I put in eye some of James stuff indeed. Could he ship at my hotel in Melbourne you think?
Oz does he have a site? 
I will pm kip, thanks


----------



## Nemo (Apr 21, 2018)

Alexec said:


> I put in eye some of James stuff indeed. Could he ship at my hotel in Melbourne you think?
> Oz does he have a site?
> I will pm kip, thanks


Welcome to Melbourne (prospectively). Although I don't live there anymore, it's still my hometown.

"Oz" is shorthand for "Australia". We tend to shorten every word that we can.

BTW, you will probably find that the local pronounciation of "Melbourne" sounds more like "mel-ben" or "mel-burn".

James (KnS) probably would ship to your hotel but I assume he would have to charge GST (10%) if shipping within Australia. I'm not sure if you can claim this back when you leave Australia. If you had it shipped home (remind me- where are you from?) there would be shipping fees but no GST. 

If you catch up with Kippington, you'll learn an awful lot about knives.

Are you looking for touristy stuff to do in Melbourne? What sort of stuff do you like to do?


----------



## Marek07 (Apr 21, 2018)

Alexec said:


> I put in eye some of James stuff indeed. Could he ship at my hotel in Melbourne you think?
> Oz does he have a site?
> I will pm kip, thanks


I would think so. Email or call him - contact details are on his website.

Re: "_Oz does he have a site? _" I meant when buying from Australia (Oz), I buy from James.

edit - Just saw Nemo took care of this while I was typing.


----------



## Alexec (Apr 21, 2018)

Nemo said:


> Welcome to Melbourne (prospectively). Although I don't live there anymore, it's still my hometown.
> 
> "Oz" is shorthand for "Australia". We tend to shorten every word that we can.
> 
> ...




I live in cyprus, europe pal.
Thanks for all the info!
Ill be in melbourne for tourism, eating and seeking a new future if i like the city.


----------



## Alexec (Apr 21, 2018)

Marek07 said:


> I would think so. Email or call him - contact details are on his website.
> 
> Re: "_Oz does he have a site? _" I meant when buying from Australia (Oz), I buy from James.
> 
> edit - Just saw Nemo took care of this while I was typing.



Thank you again


----------



## Nemo (Apr 21, 2018)

Are you all set for touristy stuff to do or do you need some suggestions?


----------



## Alexec (Apr 22, 2018)

Nemo said:


> Are you all set for touristy stuff to do or do you need some suggestions?



I could use some suggestions. Also need to ask people how is life there. How are the salaries, the living


----------



## Nemo (Apr 22, 2018)

A few touristy suggestions:
Sightseeing: great ocean road (rugged coastline). Puffing Billy (old steam train ride through beautiful countryside). Eureka Tower (city views from skyscraper).
Cultural: National Galley of Victoria, Museum, tours of MCG or tennis complex.
Multiple high quality wine regions within 1 hour (Yarra Valley, Mornington peninsula, Geelong, others). Many more within 3 hours.
Eating: lots of great restaurants and bars.

If you are planning to go outside of Melbourne to see abit of the countryside, it's worth spending a few nights at Daylesford (1 hour trip), Great Ocean Road (1 hour to the start, then maybe 2-3 sightseeing hours along the road), Yarra Valley (1 hour) or Beechworth (3 hours).

Lifestyle is a very subjective and situation- dependent matter, but Melbourne frequently features high on "most livable city" lists. Salaries of course depend on what you do for a crust (for a living/ for work). Cost of living has increased in recent years, especially due to rising property prices.

Summers are hot (days on end of 40 plus are common in Jan-Feb) and moderately dry. Winters are relitavely mild by European standards but cold by Australian (and probably Mediterranean) standards.

Healthcare is high standard and is there is a universal healthcare system for Australian citizens and Permanent Residents.

There is a fairly large proportion of the poulation who were born, or whose parents were born overseas. Most have integrated pretty well into Australian lifestyle and have made cultural and gastronomic contributions to Melbourne's culture.


----------



## OliverNuther (Apr 22, 2018)

In addition to Nemos comprehensive list, the highway north that leads to Queensland is also massively popular with Melbournites and Victorians in general. Thousands of them migrate up here every year. The road back south however, is nowhere near as popular. :wink:


----------



## Nemo (Apr 22, 2018)

OliverNuther said:


> In addition to Nemos comprehensive list, the highway north that leads to Queensland is also massively popular with Melbournites and Victorians in general. Thousands of them migrate up here every year. The road back south however, is nowhere near as popular. :wink:


Having just crossed the highway in question, I can report that there was similar volumes of traffic in both directions.


----------



## Marek07 (Apr 22, 2018)

Nemo said:


> <snip>Summers are hot (days on end of 40 plus are common in Jan-Feb) and moderately dry. <snip>


Beg to disagree here sir. Melbourne can get hot for sure but days on end above 40°C aren't that frequent. It was 1956 that we last had 3 days over 40°C and it was way back in 1908 that we had 5 days over 40°C. Even if we talk of days above 38°C (or 100°F), they aren't that common. Consecutive days above 30°C are somewhat more common. I think Melbournians feel the heat most when the mercury doesn't drop enough at night.


----------



## Nemo (Apr 22, 2018)

Marek07 said:


> Beg to disagree here sir. Melbourne can get hot for sure but days on end above 40°C aren't that frequent. It was 1956 that we last had 3 days over 40°C and it was way back in 1908 that we had 5 days over 40°C. Even if we talk of days above 38°C (or 100°F), they aren't that common. Consecutive days above 30°C are somewhat more common. I think Melbournians feel the heat most when the mercury doesn't drop enough at night.


After looking at the BOM data, I stand corrected. There was a run of 4 days over 40 in 2014 and the summers in Melbourne have been milder since.

I guess I've gotten used to the somewhat hotter summers we have up here.

Definitely agree that high nighttime temps are the hardest part to deal with.


----------



## Marek07 (Apr 22, 2018)

Nemo said:


> After looking at the BOM data, I stand corrected. There was a run of 4 days over 40 in 2014 and the summers in Melbourne have been milder since.


 Looks as though I stand corrected too - I missed the 2014 stats.
:O
Regardless, the OP is coming at a much cooler time of year and there's a lot to be experienced in this town. @Alexec - get in touch if I can assist.


----------

